# New 50g tank, need help!



## greenman (Nov 4, 2006)

Moving on to a larger tank. Have a 6 year tank old 29 running coralife 2x65 CF. tired of paying the cost of new CF lamps. Currently have hc and mosses, erois and several red plants.

The 50g is 36x18x18 and I'm thinking of having the fixture mount a few inches above the lid on legs. From what I've gathered, folks seem to go with t5ho 2x39w or 4x39w. Am I correct in thinking that the 4x39 is going to make it difficult to keep in balance? really don't like to spend my hobby time trying to tune a Ferrari. That said, I'm afraid the 2x39 isn't going to be enough light for my red plants, hc and erios and will give me too much shadowing between foreground and background.

My CO2 is pressurized and I'm currently using Dry ferts utilizing EI. accounting for the height of the substrate and taking into account an approximate 3" lift on the fixture above the tank rim, I suspect there will ultimately be an 18" distance between substrate and fixture.

Utilizing a 4x lamp with only 3 bulbs seems like the only way to get light across the entire footprint of the tank. I'm curious how others with a similar size tank get away with only two bulbs without shadows.

Open to all suggestions. should I look at something else? By the way, I'm looking to use a fixture and not a retro hood.

Thanks for any help as I'm feeling a bit out of my league here


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

CatalinaAquarium.com can custom build you a 2, 3 or 4 bulb fixture that has power cords, ballasts and switches for whatever combination that you want. Just give them a call. They have been making these planted aquarium fixtures for a while now.

Some people are having them made using an approximately 8" to 12" wide frame. Recently, someone had a 3 bulb fixture built that had independent controls for each bulb. You can add many options such as legs, an acrylic shield, lunar lights, remote control and more.

Here is a new 8 1/4" wide planted tank twin bulb T5HO fixture that they have for aquariums with a 36"x18" footprint: http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=71_197&products_id=1841


----------



## Tom Higgs (Mar 2, 2006)

I have the same tank: i run a 30w bulb from 0800 to 1000; then 2x 39 w t5Ho from 1000 to 1900 and 2 x39w t5ho from 1200 to 1800. The 30 w comes back on from 1900 to 2000. This give the fish a milder wake up and nite fall then just blasting the t5ho on and off. Been running this for a couple months now, plants doing great with minimal algae. Dosing EI and compressed CO2 (about 30ppm by drop checker).


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Depending on your budget, you could invest in a standard lighting fixture (since you have a common sized tank) for less money and then allocate more funds to a high end set of reflectors to cover the foot print with the amount of light you'd like. 

That doesn't really answer your bulb number question but it's another direction to consider.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

For your 50g, I would get one of those 3 bulb Catalina fixtures (3x39w T5HO) and have it built so that you can run each bulb separately. This way, you can tune your lighting for your plant selection. Also, LED fixtures are coming out that you may like too.

I have a 40 breeder which has the same footprint, but it is 2" shorter. I am using a Nova Extreme 4x39w T5HO fixture. Mine is an early model that doesn't have individual reflectors. It is a poorer design. But, in my case, it works out fine. Since the reflector isn't terrific, I can run all 4 bulbs. I run 2 for 11 hours and all 4 for a 7 hour burst. This works well.


----------



## Sophie and Mom (Feb 28, 2012)

I have a 55 long, and I use 4 Home Depot clamp lights (clamps removed), with 40 watt equiv. CFLs in the 5000 kelvin range. They work like a charm. Light reaches the bottom, and plants grow like crazy.


----------



## greenman (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone, really ! I like the idea of having 3 to 4 bulbs, not only for the spread, but for the possible variations as I'm not totally sure where I'm going with the scape yet and i tend to change things up from time to time.

several folks have recommended the 3 bulb Catalina fixtures, need to look into them. *Can anyone give feedback on how quiet they run?* This tank will be in the family/dining room so want it to whisper.

The other fixture that was recommended, but pretty expensive is the Aquaticlife t5ho 4 bulb. 
Came recommended to me by The Wet Spot tropical fish here in Portland Oregon 
*Anyone know if the reflectors are individual?*


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

greenman said:


> ... several folks have recommended the 3 bulb Catalina fixtures, need to look into them. *Can anyone give feedback on how quiet they run?* This tank will be in the family/dining room so want it to whisper.


Contact bosmahe1 on this forum. He has a 3 bulb version, I believe.



greenman said:


> The other fixture that was recommended, but pretty expensive is the Aquaticlife t5ho 4 bulb.
> Came recommended to me by The Wet Spot tropical fish here in Portland Oregon
> *Anyone know if the reflectors are individual?*


I always thought that it does have individual reflectors. After seeing its drawing, I'm not sure. Check out page 14 of this pdf: http://c4.f3images.com/IMD/UserManuals/AK010352.pdf

You can call toll free or email to find out: 
*Telephone (toll-free US only)*
1-888-548-3480
1-818-768-6943

*Electronic Mail*
[email protected]

*U.S. Mail*
AquaticLife, LLC
2416 W. Victory Blvd, #136
Burbank, CA 91506

This AquaticLife fixture is going to be even more expensive. The 4 lamp fixture comes with marine bulbs. The 10,000°K are OK, but the actinic and purple lamps may need to be swapped out. MarineAndReef does give you an extra set of bulbs: http://www.marineandreef.com/AquaticLife_36_T5_HO_4_Lamp_Fixture_Lunar_Light_p/ral01036.htm

Even though the AquaticLife fixture is very nice with its timer and Lunar lights, it is going to be expensive after replacing some of the bulbs. If it was me, I would go with the 3 bulb Catalina. In the 2 bulb Catalina plant fixture link, it shows very nice reflectors. These may be better than their previous ones. You can get optional lunar lights with it too, I believe. The 2 bulb fixture does not have a fan, but the 3 bulb fixture might have a fan. Again, bosmahe1 should be able to help you.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

I had my 3 bulb Catalina built into their fixture used for their 4 bulb version. It has a center ridge made of perforated metal and the 3 ballasts are mounted directly underneath this ridge. With this ventilation, no fans are necessary so, no noise. The endcaps on this particular fixture don't allow the bottom to be covered with plexiglass. This was fine by me because I wouldnt have used it anyway. I like the bulbs to be ventilated as much as possible to allow for longer life and maximum PAR. The fixture is 8 inches wide and you can see the reflections of the bulbs on the angled surfaces. In other words there is ample space between the bulbs and angles on the reflector facets. It is still an individual reflector but of much better quality and more facets than the Nova Extremes W shaped reflector. I have it mounted on their plastic feet. The feet could be better but, still adequate I suppose. I like the Catalina alot but its probably better suited for hanging from cables since it does put out enough light to make algae an issue. Since I dont want cables, I am thinking of ways to cut back on the PAR. Maybe window screening. Its more light than I need really. I kind of want to burn all three bulbs at least part of the day for adequate coverage on my 18 inch wide 57 gallon tank. For people interested in this fixture, you might consider getting it setup with just two bulbs so you have less PAR with more spread than is typical of a two bulb unit. Make sure to get the perforated top fixture, it costs more but not needing fans is a real plus and the 8 inch width will spread the bulbs out nicely.


----------



## greenman (Nov 4, 2006)

bosmahe1 said:


> I had my 3 bulb Catalina built into their fixture used for their 4 bulb version. It has a center ridge made of perforated metal and the 3 ballasts are mounted directly underneath this ridge. With this ventilation, no fans are necessary so, no noise. The endcaps on this particular fixture don't allow the bottom to be covered with plexiglass. This was fine by me because I wouldnt have used it anyway. I like the bulbs to be ventilated as much as possible to allow for longer life and maximum PAR. The fixture is 8 inches wide and you can see the reflections of the bulbs on the angled surfaces. In other words there is ample space between the bulbs and angles on the reflector facets. It is still an individual reflector but of much better quality and more facets than the Nova Extremes W shaped reflector. I have it mounted on their plastic feet. The feet could be better but, still adequate I suppose. I like the Catalina alot but its probably better suited for hanging from cables since it does put out enough light to make algae an issue. Since I dont want cables, I am thinking of ways to cut back on the PAR. Maybe window screening. Its more light than I need really. I kind of want to burn all three bulbs at least part of the day for adequate coverage on my 18 inch wide 57 gallon tank. For people interested in this fixture, you might consider getting it setup with just two bulbs so you have less PAR with more spread than is typical of a two bulb unit. Make sure to get the perforated top fixture, it costs more but not needing fans is a real plus and the 8 inch width will spread the bulbs out nicely.


Sent PM, thanks again. are there options for better feet?


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

They have flip top legs. You might want to verify if it will work with what ever fixture you decide to purchase. I didn't get them because with an 18 inch wide tank, there's enough room to push the fixture out of your way.

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=71_78_92&products_id=1801


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

By the way, I really like the color of their 6500 K bulbs. It's not too yellow or too blue. When I ordered the light, I ordered it with two 6500 Ks and 1 10,000 K. I should have gotten 3 6500 Ks. I tried using the Geismann 6000 K but, it's just too yellow for my eyes.


----------

